# From AOL Instant Messenger (Computer) to a cell phone (without AIM)



## KingofLodis (Jun 18, 2005)

For a very long time, I've used the feature on AOL Instant Messenger that enables you to send a message to someone's cell phone in the form of a text message. Even if they don't have AOL Instant Messenger on their phone.

In order to do this, you put their phone number like so:
+1-areacode-555-5555
For instance: +18185554545 would be what I use to text a friend of mine. (Obviously it's a fake number.)

Here's where the issue comes in.

I recently haven't been able to send text messages to phones with my current screen name. It's been saying:

"Auto Response from +15555555555 (3:00:02 PM): There was a problem sending - please try again later"

But when I sign on to a different screen name, it works perfectly fine.

I don't know if this is a computer error, a cell phone error, a network error, or what, but it's very odd.

I don't want to have to have a whole new screen name just for texting people from my computer. I have a prepaid phone, so texting from my phone is rather... Not good.

If it comes down to it, I can make a whole new screen name for texting, and just use it in conjunction with my normal screen name, but... I really don't want to have to explain it to everyone I normally text.

Any help with this issue would be much appreciated.


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

It would be something internal within AOL's networks if it works fine on another account.

You could TRY to contact AOL to get them to fix your account if they know how, but I bet it's something they can't fix without deleting your account.

Good luck!


----------

